# My female V is mounting every dog at the dog park!!



## ajadedepiphany (Feb 24, 2012)

My 1 year old V, Clarabella, is excessively humping dogs at the dog park. It doesn't matter if the dogs are male or female, in tact or spayed/neutered, she will mount them forward and backwards. I don't know if she is trying to display dominance or if it's hormonal. What I do know is she tends to favor Golden Retrievers, even when it comes to running/playing (she generally is very shy with other dogs even though we visit the dog park daily). Clarabella started the mounting behavior a few months back, prior to her first heat cycle and I thought it was a possible sign of her impending heat, but now that her heat has come and gone, with the humping still very much here, I'm at a loss. The owners of the dogs she tends to favor, seem very annoyed by the behavior, as am I, but she is SO persistent. I don't know how to stop the behavior other than to leave the park, which would upset my English Bulldog. Am I the only one with a presumably horny female V?!?!?!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Our girl did it to us when really excited. I'm not sure if it is always dominance or not, but at the very least it is disrespectful. 
I would correct Mischa each time right away, and it quickly became a thing of the past.

As soon as it starts, reprimand her for it, and I'm sure it will fade as well. If it takes grabbing her collar and physically removing her, then that is what you must do.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aja if you did live in Ca that would be leagul -but you do not-so as pointed out quick no and remove from her his or her buds-V's want to play and will correct their behavior to do so


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It could be excitement, but most likely it is a dominance display. Usually, it is best to let the dog being humped correct your dog. It will learn faster this way.

As for the owners who get upset with it. My god.... people who know nothing about dogs should be precluded from owning them!!! If a dog dominates mine in that way, unless it is also a physical attack, I let them work it out. 

Zsa Zsa will now just sit and that stops any dog humping her.

Ozkar will turn and correct a dog.

Astro will look at it like it's confused and just walk off from it.

On the other side, Ozkar is an entire male so he likes to do this, but not for dominance, for pleasure. I just find the dog owner and aks if they will wait and allow their dog to correct mine. Then, if they are no comfortable with that, I will call him off.

But, most owners over here get it! They just say... "No leave them to it, my dog will correct yours when it gets jack of it".


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

If you get her tired from a good run before you head to the dog park does she still mount? Figure out if it is dominance or over excitement.

If it is dominance, let her hang with some bigger and older dogs. Let the other owners know what is happening and that you're hoping their dogs "correct" her. 

Dogs, left alone, figure this stuff out quickly. Set up the correction if you can. It is annoying to say the least but that is really all it is.

RBD


----------



## ajadedepiphany (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great feedback!! I'm beginning to think it's her way of trying to show dominance, which is silly because she is the most timid of Vs I've ever come across. I run her daily, we're talking a minimum of 3 miles which I know in V world isn't much, but sometimes we do some pretty tough terrain and get in double digits for distance, before we even get to the dog park. And I'm noticing her pattern is strictly with English Bulldogs and Golden Retrievers. She has yet to mount the "regulars", ie: Tank the Bloodhound, Diesel the Doberman, Cano the Pitbull, Mico the Husky, Max the obese Cavalier King Charles, Hank & Duke the Mastiffs, etc. It's pretty much always a Golden and yesterday it was a bulldog, which she does try to mount our bulldog from time to time so it didn't shock me. 

It's tiring always pulling her off so I'm gonna go with your advice today and let the dogs warn her. If the owners don't like it, so be it. Dogs ARE DOGS, they're going to act like animals, right? It's not like she's picking on anyone inferior or causing bodily harm, she's just acting like a dingleberry, ha! 

Thanks again for the feedback guys!!

And to Ozkar, all those dogs you named, are they ALL Vs?!?!?! WOW! We thought we wanted a second but man, Clarabella keeps us so busy which leads to utter exhaustion, I don't know how you do it! Kudos!!


----------

